# form 40sp online version



## Heisenberg61 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi,
quick question about the online version of form 40sp
on page 8/18 there is a section labeled "Applicant"
are they referring to the Applicant (my wife)of the related partner visa application or the applicant who is applying to be a sponsor?

thanks,
Michael


----------



## Candice Andrews (May 9, 2019)

*Form 40SP*

Hi Michael
I am currently trying to locate this 40SP form online but seem to be struggling to find this particular one.
Could you perhaps let me know where you came across it?
Many thanks
Candice


----------



## katlb82 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heisenberg61 said:


> Hi,
> quick question about the online version of form 40sp
> on page 8/18 there is a section labeled "Applicant"
> are they referring to the Applicant (my wife)of the related partner visa application or the applicant who is applying to be a sponsor?
> ...


When they refer to 'applicant' in 40sp online its always the person applying for the visa (so your wife).


----------



## katlb82 (Mar 9, 2011)

Candice Andrews said:


> Hi Michael
> I am currently trying to locate this 40SP form online but seem to be struggling to find this particular one.
> Could you perhaps let me know where you came across it?
> Many thanks
> Candice


The 40SP form is online through your Immi account. You can only submit via your immi account as sponsor once the applicant has submitted (and paid) for their application and have a TRN (transaction reference number) to link the two applications.

It's annoying you can't see the questions for the sponsor up-front but it's the basics - personal info, travel history, relationship history etc. The most time consuming part for me as sponsor was travel history. So have that ready up front is my advice


----------



## Candice Andrews (May 9, 2019)

At katlb32
Thanks for this. I have submitted and paid. I am seeing this as a recommended attachment.
So my partner (sponsor) needs to create an immi account and then search for this form 40SP online and complete linking with the TRN?


----------



## katlb82 (Mar 9, 2011)

Candice Andrews said:


> At katlb32
> Thanks for this. I have submitted and paid. I am seeing this as a recommended attachment.
> So my partner (sponsor) needs to create an immi account and then search for this form 40SP online and complete linking with the TRN?


Exactly -> create account -> new application -> family -> sponsorship for a partner to migrate. Then link with the TRN.

Definitely do not need to fill in as a PDF/hardcopy form and upload as an attachment 

Good luck!


----------

